# Green Lipid Mussel Powder



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I ordered some of this stuff from a raw food place for dogs called _Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow,_ which is located in PA. I couldn't find any green tripe around here so went that route of ordering online. And of course, I couldn't just get the tripe. I had to buy 10 lbs of meat in order that it wouldn't thaw by the time it reached me so more frozen stuff keeps it frozen longer so got some other goodies. And of course, I couldn't just stop after choosing 10 lbs of meat. I had to get some sardine/anchovy oil, some dehydrated bison liver for treats and this *green lipid mussel powder*. Green Lipped Mussels: Why Your Dog Needs Them! - Dogs Naturally Magazine

It looks like the real thing for inflammation. Not sure. Have any of you tried it, either for yourself (human grade) or your pets? I'm going to see if it helps Jose` with his arthritis (which isn't too terrible) and give it to Matisse for his joints and even Maurice, though he doesn't have any problems now...it's just for prevention. People swear by it. So we shall see.

I'm not normally too big on supplements and extra vitamins. However, I think fish oil is very good to add to all of our diets, human or dogs. And then I wondered about this.

So my whole order was not 10 lbs of meat, but I think around 12 or 14. There were duck pieces, 5lbs of tripe, (peeeewwwww) fresh, whole sardines, lamb kidney, dehydrated bison liver, sardine/anhovy oil and green lipped mussel powder. I have way too much stuff in my freezer! All that wasn't needed. Only tripe! Oy! :ahhhhh: 

I'll let you know how the mussel stuff works on Jose`. Of course, it will be hard to know...too many variables here with his new diet and all.
*
eta; dang! Spelled lipped wrong in the title. *:alberteinstein:


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory eats green lipped mussels, he loves them. Of course, coming from New Zealand they are probably a lot more common on my side of the world! I get them freeze dried and he gets them both dry and crunchy and rehydrated. They smell a bit but that's to be expected!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Teaka's favorite food for many years now has been Ziwi Peak, which has that as a significant ingredient - maybe that's why at almost 14 she keeps up so well with Timi?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My order from Hare Today was really well packaged. I ordered chicken necks from them when I panicked that I couldn't find them locally. They have quite a variety for raw feeders.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I have used the green-lipped mussels. A couple of years ago Finn pulled a muscle in his shoulder - I could see that after a long walk he would just favour it a little. My holistic vet recommended it and I did a couple of jars of it. He's totally sound now - hard to say if it was the mussels or time that fixed him, but I'm a sucker for the natural remedies.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That's good to hear that your dogs seem to do well and even probably improved on it. Spoos and Ponies, I think we NEEEEEEEED to turn more to remedies that are more natural, food things as long as they're safe and effective. I've heard another story about good results using this stuff. It was from the owner of the business where I got it (lol) but still, I believe her. 

I was impressed too with their nice packaging and good service. Really a great place to get stuff.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

Actually, I just remembered what the vet had said at the time. She mentioned that she's found that poodles do quite well as they age, except that their tendons and ligaments tend to get a little bit seized up, and she thought this would be a good supplement to keep them on over time. I should probably go and get some more : ) I tend to rotate these things or I'll have a hundred jars on the counter.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

You should google wazzuor, it's a local raw feeders coop that delivers all over that carries green lipped muscle powder, green tripe, all sorts of things for raw feeders at very reasonable rates. Check it out!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Teaka's favorite food for many years now has been Ziwi Peak, which has that as a significant ingredient - maybe that's why at almost 14 she keeps up so well with Timi?


Kiwi Peak = doggie crack 

pr


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

brownlikewoah said:


> You should google wazzuor, it's a local raw feeders coop that delivers all over that carries green lipped muscle powder, green tripe, all sorts of things for raw feeders at very reasonable rates. Check it out!


Thanks for that Brownlikewoah, I'll check them out! Much appreciated.


----------

